# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Беловежская пуща может стать одним из 7-еми новых чудес света.

## Sanych

Конкурс на на право обладание этим престижным статусом проводиться швейцарским фондом "New 7 Wonders Foundation".

Участие принимают 222 государства с 261-ним объектом. Желающие отдать свой голос могут это сделать через интернет-голосование до 7.07.2009 г. по адресу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. 

После чего список номинантов будет сокращен до 21-ого претендента. Начиная с 21-ого июля 2009 г. онлайн-голосование будет продолжено для выявления из этого списка 7-еми лидеров. 

Выбор в пользу Беловежской пущи может зависеть от любого учатстника голосования. 

Что бы проголосовать за Беловежскую пущу нужно в разделе - Forest, National Parks выбрать - Bialowieza Forest, BELARUS\POLAND. Оставить свой адрес электронной почты и зафиксировать свой голос, нажав - Submit.

----------


## Jemal

Я уже отдал свой голос)

----------


## Asteriks

Мировая общественность выбирает Новые 7 чудес света. Предыдущее голосование проводилось года 4 назад, в результате 7 новых исторических ценностей вошли в этот список: Великая Китайская Стена, Тадж-Махал в Индии и др. Сейчас проводится ещё одно голосование. *Беловежская пуща* (Беларусь, Польша), река *Днепр* (Россия, Беларусь, Украина) и озеро *Нарочь* (Беларусь) вошли в число номинантов на звание одного из семи природных чудес света. 
Конкурс "Семь природных чудес света" проводится швейцарской некоммерческой организацией New 7 Wonders Foundation на сайте www.new7wonders.com.
Голосуйте за Беларусь!

----------


## Jemal

Беловежская пуща заняла 5 место в голосовании на звание природного чуда света

Национальный парк "Беловежская пуща" занял 5 место по итогам голосования на звание природного чуда света, сообщил агентству "Интерфакс-Запад" в среду генеральный директор НП "Беловежская пуща" Николай Бамбиза. 

"Беловежская пуща заняла почетное пятое место в конкурсе "Семь природных чудес света", сообщил Н.Бамбиза. "Пуща принимала участие в номинации "Леса и национальные парки", уточнил собеседник агентства. 

Всего в конкурсе, который проводит некоммерческая швейцарская организация, участвует более 260 природных достопримечательностей из 222 стран мира. В их числе - Ниагарский водопад (Канада, США), гора Килиманджаро (Танзания), Черный лес, или Шварцвальд (Германия), озеро Лох-Несс (Великобритания), вулкан Везувий (Италия), озеро Байкал (Россия). В конкурсе 7 номинаций. 

Окончательное голосование, которое выберет 7 природных чудес света, пройдет 21 июля. 

Беловежская пуща является уникальным и крупнейшим массивом древних лесов, типичных для европейских равнин. 

Средний возраст лесов Беловежской пущи составляет более 100 лет, отдельные участки леса достигают 250-350 лет. В Пуще зарегистрировано более тысячи деревьев-великанов (Царь-дуб и другие 400-600-летние дубы, 250-350-летние ясени и сосны, 200-250-летние ели). 

В 1992 году решением ЮНЕСКО Государственный национальный парк "Беловежская пуща" включен в Список Всемирного наследия человечества. В 1993 году ему присвоен статус биосферного заповедника, а в 1997 году он награжден дипломом Совета Европы.

Взято с :
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

ну так какое место наша Пуща заняла кто знает?

----------

